# Re-Stock time,,, just not mine



## driedstick (Nov 8, 2015)

I had a friend stop by the other day and she asked if I would smoke her some cheese?? So the great friend I am I said sure,, she must have know I would have said yes cause she went to her car and got a big bag of cheese out and handed it to me. LOL 

So here are the players 

I have used this many times and really like it, 













IMG_20151107_160952319[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015






One rack 













IMG_20151107_101854699_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015






DOUBLE SMOKE!!!!Tillamook 













IMG_20151107_101901972_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015






Horsehradish looks good to 













IMG_20151107_101907499[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015


















IMG_20151107_101914125_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015


















IMG_20151107_101927794[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015






well after about 6hrs on this batch (my longest ever smoke on cheese) I got some nice color













IMG_20151107_160548575[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015


















IMG_20151107_160603823[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015


















IMG_20151107_160923934[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 8, 2015






This sat in the fridge overnight uncovered later today I will vac pac and wait two weeks before giving the cheese back to her.

Thanks for stopping by and looking 

A full smoker is a happy smoker,,,, I will be doing another batch later today also 

DS
 

e


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is a video I did on this smoke 



Hope this comes out right 

DS


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice looking cheese DS!

The video is set to private...


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2015)

Smokin218R said:


> Nice looking cheese DS!
> 
> The video is set to private...


Sorry first time,,, try that setting 

DS


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2015)

Good looking cheese and I love the video of the mod.

Points

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Disco, first video I had done LOL 

DS


----------



## ak1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice work. Cheese looks great.


----------

